# Auto Dimming Rear View Mirror



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

The thread title implies what I'm looking for: an auto dimming rear view mirror with built-in compass and temperature display.

There are a couple of places I've seen online that sell these (like this one). Do you have any recommendations or any advice for installing one? I was disappointed to see Car Toys doesn't offer this "mod" as I don't really want to screw around with installing it (my GTO is a tight fit for my 6'5" frame).

For whatever reason, the rearview I have above is only available for the 2004 or 2006 GTO. What's the difference between the 2005 and 2006?

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't have any personal knowledge of this, but there was a thread about it not too long ago, so I dug it up to paste the link:

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=6590

There might be some useful info in there.


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

There is no real difference between the 05 and 06 other than the blackout tail lights, central door lock and lighted steering wheel controls.

I already did the central door lock mod in my QSM 05 (kit from JSM).


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

I've heard that Gentex makes great models with compass and temp controls.....here's one on ebay, 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/GENT...33699QQitemZ8067296441QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWD1V


----------



## MyGTO (May 11, 2006)

I've got the Gentex auto dimming mirror w/Homelink in my 05. I decided against the compass and temp as I don't really need them. Yes, it was pricey, but completely worth it.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Here is a pic of the Gentex installed.


----------



## MyGTO (May 11, 2006)

Another Gentex installed...


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

I bought the K21 Gentex and couldn't be happier. 

The unit itself is indistinguishable from OEM. And, the interior of the GTO is excellent for this type of mod. The a-pillar cover and the dash all disassemble so easily. All of the other interiors I've disassembled had me cringing - the plastic always felt like it was about to snap (and sometimes it did). 

The GTO interior comes apart so easily and re-assembles as easily. And, when it's said and done, the interior is still rock solid - it's not loose at all after taking it apart and putting it back together. 

The wiring was incredibly simple. The routing was also simple - I used the gommet where my hood cable goes through the firewall. 

One word of advice: the optioonal wire cover, for the GTO, is un-necessary. I just cut off about 3" of the (longer than necessary) remote temperature sensor cable conduit and used it - it looks great.

In short, I highly recommend this unit


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

I am definitely keeping this in mind. I'm not much of a gadget person, but this mirror does look nice (as you mentioned, it looks like the stock mirror) and many others seem happy with it, such that it is definately one I will consider.

One question though--do any of you have tint? If so, how does the tint work with the autodimming when driving at night? My night vision is a bit weak, so I'm always careful about anything that may cause vision difficulties. (My car is tinted 35%).


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Looks like the one I have also.........my stereo shop installed mine for $35 bucks. Works like a charm.


JET


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Got my gentex k21 on ebay yesterday for 150. Maybe the dealership will install it??


----------



## MyGTO (May 11, 2006)

Clueless said:


> I am definitely keeping this in mind. I'm not much of a gadget person, but this mirror does look nice (as you mentioned, it looks like the stock mirror) and many others seem happy with it, such that it is definately one I will consider.
> 
> One question though--do any of you have tint? If so, how does the tint work with the autodimming when driving at night? My night vision is a bit weak, so I'm always careful about anything that may cause vision difficulties. (My car is tinted 35%).


I have 15% tint all around, except windshield, and have no visual problems at all. Don't let the tint stop you from getting the mirror.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Got the K21 installed by a local radio installer. TOTALLY pro looking, they just about pooped their pants when I told them about people going direct with the fuse box....(other forum)

I guess there's another way to wire it up? Anyways...

I highly recommend this badboy for a little interior kick!:cheers


----------

